# Conventions in Phoenix, AZ area?



## ligaa (May 24, 2008)

Does anyone know of any conventions in the Phoenix area? I've always wanted to go to a convention, but have never really lived near any (until now, possibly). All I've been able to find is ZonieCon, which doesn't exist anymore. What do furs do for meets out here?


----------

